# Honda 720 vs. Toro 721



## Buzz78 (Oct 4, 2015)

Here in Toronto Canada I went to my local dealer yesterday who quoted $749 (plus $40 PDI) for Honda 720 vs. $629 for Toro 721 R and $999 (plus PDI) for electric start honda and $719 for Toro Electric start. 

I had gone in thinking I would get the Honda but now wondering if the price difference for Honda is worth it when compared to Toro .

Any advice for this newbie? I will mostly be using the blower myself for a four car driveway and my wife may use it when I am occasionally traveling. 

Thx


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I have 0 experience with Honda ss blowers but I've had several Toro blowers and they are very well made and do a great job. As a matter of fact Im ISO another Toro ss blower.


----------



## Buzz78 (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks. I am looking for long term durability as I am just coming off wasting good cash on another brand that broke on me. Any ideas which blower would last me longer?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Long term go with Honda. And you won't need electric start.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

long term go with toro and get electric start cause you want it


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

imho.....both units are at the top of the heap for ss. my deciding factor would be cost of consumable parts....do some research.


----------



## coachDOC (Oct 23, 2015)

I ended up at the decision point and chose the Honda. Both are good units I think, but the Toro seemed a little bulkier, and that will matter to me most when it is stored next to the car in the winter.

It was a toss up until the dealer let me pull start some used machines that he was re-selling. Across the board, the old Hondas were easier to start the old Toros. He thought, and I agreed, that was a good reason to go with Honda. The advantage of Toro, according to him, was that the scraper should last longer. True? I don't know. He also told me that Toro easily outsells Honda around here likely because of the price of the 721R.

Both good machines. The decision will only bother you until you make it -- after that, you'll be happy with either. BUT . . . as above . . . if you want electric start, then get it. That's a hard decision to un-make.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Congrats on getting a great machine. Don't worry about the scraper bar too much, you'll be able to find them for a long time all over the internet or even may decide to custom fabricate some of your own.


----------



## Buzz78 (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks you helped me make a decision. I will pick up the Honda.


----------

